# Carmspack pup-- 1 year birthday pic-- Take 2!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sent to me by Carmen, sent to Carmen by her owner , female dog born Nov 3 2010 -- Griswold Xazziam sire , Airdrie Hill vom Schmetterling dam. 








What can I say, she's beautiful.








Rather ironic, isn't it?











had me laughing ! 









and from yesterday 

that's Carmspack Kaeya 


Emoore's note: sorry I had to guess at which pics went with which captions. Hopefully I got it right! Also I tried to rotate them but they kept un-rotating themselves. Sorry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! 
She is such a beautiful dog, and has the most gentle expression.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is beautiful!!! I just love her eyes! They are those I will do any thing you ask eyes! :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Really pretty girl!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Emoore. YAY! Pictures!! Carmen, she is gorgeous. You must be so proud.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

gorgeoussssss... thanks for sharing


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stunning!

Love the confidence she shows! :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks all.
this is a dog that has something in her mouth all the time.
the owner plays hockey and to keep in shape he bikes, in the letter that he sent me he says the dog is so fast it is hard for him to keep up with her. her conformation is ground eating ! long easy effortless strides.
she is a warm and affectionate dog , loyal , never a problem in public . she is intense and focused yet totally relaxed , not hyper active. she started life off going to work with the lady , now that contract is finished so she is at home. she met lots of people - never a nuissance , a bit of a star in the office .
her brother is with a police officer and is narcotics, her sister is the "kira" of the bed bug blogs 

the first picture was showing her in her shedding phase , the last picture shows her with her hair and dark colour back .

I would include her face shots as the epitome of feminine gsd expression . don't let it fool you , the dog is not a push over -- 

thanks Emoore !

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Gorgeous dog! Those sables are really starting to grow on me!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, she's a beauty :wub:. She sounds fabulous Carmen!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you.
What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What a lovely girl! Thanks for sharing, Carmen.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Carmen also asked me to post this pic of the same dog as a baby. So cute!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

awe thanks Emoore . This is the same pup shown at 5 weeks old. Compare her to her one year shot !! same .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs where the rest of her littermates on my totally not updated web site !


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

She's absolutely stunning! :wub:
LOVE the pictures.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

she is stunning!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Bridget said:


> Gorgeous dog! Those sables are really starting to grow on me!


Ditto
Must confess. Took me a long time to convert to a sable fan.
Love the light around the eyes in a dark mask.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is her sister , you've seen her lots , Birch-Bark Hill
I am trying to get a picture of "Rudy" , one of the males from this litter that is already a working narc dog.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful dog! Great blog too! I've been looking for more training/GSD blogs to follow in preparation for Amaretto. I'm now following her, as well as King of the Kastle.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I have a photo of Carmspack Rudy who is a working narcotics dog in Canada (Carmen mentioned him above).. my best friend owns him now but he is still actively working as she works for the GSD operation that owns him. 










My friend says he is extremely structurally sound, moves effortlessly... she says he is one of the nicest GSDs she has ever met. She has three very young boys and he is very sound and stable.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------

